# PhotoPlus Announcements?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 22, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/10/photoplus-announcements/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/10/photoplus-announcements/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>PhotoPlus 2012


</strong>Lots of talk about Canon making some announcements this week for PhotoPlus in New York City. However, there is no evidence that media invites have been sent out around the globe.</p>
<p>Could there be an “in development” announcement that doesn’t require media invites?</p>
<p>It’s possible, although Canon has always tied those in with other product launches.</p>
<p>I’ve also heard through the grapevine that Canon USA wasn’t all too happy with the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/10/canon-eos-3d-outed-by-bh-photo-cr0/" target="_blank">purported Photoshop’d EOS-3 with a 46.1mp sensor</a> articles that popped up not too long ago. That in itself is quite interesting, as why would they care about something that isn’t real?</p>
<p>It has also been suggested Canon still has 3-4 lenses still to announce in 2012. As usual though, there is no know timeline.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## traveller (Oct 22, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> I’ve also heard through the grapevine that Canon USA wasn’t all too happy with the purported Photoshop’d EOS-3 with a 46.1mp sensor articles that popped up not too long ago. That in itself is quite interesting, as why would they care about something that isn’t real?



Possibly because they're marketing machine is trying to convince the user base that 20MP class cameras are enough for everyone's needs?


----------



## surfing_geek (Oct 22, 2012)

7DII announcement? Go on, you know you want to!


----------



## stewy (Oct 22, 2012)

traveller said:


> Possibly because they're marketing machine is trying to convince the user base that 20MP class cameras are enough for everyone's needs?


My thoughts exactly. They just released some new camera bodies this year. Having people hold off on purchases (like I am) because there's potentially a more suitable camera just around the corner does not help their sales.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 22, 2012)

traveller said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve also heard through the grapevine that Canon USA wasn’t all too happy with the purported Photoshop’d EOS-3 with a 46.1mp sensor articles that popped up not too long ago. That in itself is quite interesting, as why would they care about something that isn’t real?
> ...



This and if Canon users are expecting a higher mp enthusiast camera anytime soon, they might be very disappointed when they realize that it's a $9k 1d-body and it'll take years to trickle down the tech into more affordable regions.

If Canon would say "More than 22mp in a consumer body be until the 5d mk4" then some people are bound to abandon ship and go Nikon.


----------



## bestimage (Oct 22, 2012)

traveller said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve also heard through the grapevine that Canon USA wasn’t all too happy with the purported Photoshop’d EOS-3 with a 46.1mp sensor articles that popped up not too long ago. That in itself is quite interesting, as why would they care about something that isn’t real?
> ...


and prssibaly trying to convince that it is ok to use mediocre sensor also.


----------



## killswitch (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh please let there be a 14-24 L from Canon! It's been too long! :'(


----------



## Razor2012 (Oct 22, 2012)

killswitch said:


> Oh please let there be a 14-24 L from Canon! It's been too long! :'(



A few people have been wanting that one, I could sell my 16-35 then. 14-200 would be a superb range.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 22, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> killswitch said:
> 
> 
> > Oh please let there be a 14-24 L from Canon! It's been too long! :'(
> ...



+1...I did tried Nikon 14-24 with D800 from a friend, I love it . It's sharp at 2.8.


----------



## caruser (Oct 22, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



Or get a 5D3 and sit it out because they can be sure it won't be obsoleted (by Canon) too soon?


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 22, 2012)

caruser said:


> Or get a 5D3 and sit it out because they can be sure it won't be obsoleted (by Canon) too soon?



Yes, but probably for the sole reason that they won't want to alienate their enthusiast customers (pros' investments are even more protected, while cheap customers will see the next Rebel release just when they bought their supposedly latest morel).

There is be a bunch of things to be improved on the 5d3 even apart from the sensor - but maybe Canon opted to leave some things out to be able to put it into the 5d4 (in 2014?).


----------



## Razor2012 (Oct 22, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> caruser said:
> 
> 
> > Or get a 5D3 and sit it out because they can be sure it won't be obsoleted (by Canon) too soon?
> ...



What kind of improvements do you think the 5DIII needs? If a person wants 1DX specs then they should buy a 1DX. Unless you're buying the top 1 series, you're not going to get all the goodies.


----------



## shtfmeister (Oct 22, 2012)

I know they are going to release an new 100-400 L. How do I know you ask?
I just purchased a 70-300 L (it was between the 70-300 or 100-400) thats how I know the new 100-400 is coming


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 22, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> What kind of improvements do you think the 5DIII needs?



Well, as you see I don't own one (yet, still waiting for the price to drop or if it doesn't to get a used 5d2). But this is what can be improved w/o copying features from the 1d like spot metering on the af point:

* pop-up flash and/or built-in rf controller vs attaching a bulky dedicated controller or 580ex-type flash just to have master capability when only using external flashes. I'd be absolutely ok with a hole in metal casing like on the 6d, in fact when they're at it they should build in wifi, too.

* better servo af indicators (instead of the semi-random blinking, if that feature ever makes it to the 5d3). Of course my 60d (and the 7d afaik) don't have that either, but I certainly won't try to track sports with it.

* faster sd controller - as it is sd is only good for jpeg backup and starting magic lantern [EDIT: remove "crippled" because I don't think the slow sd slot is intentional either]

* faster x-sync

* faster contrast af (like the 650d af pixels)

* replaceable viewing screens

* faster lock with af assist beam

* better af with non-f2.8 lenses (like my 70-300L that only uses non-cross on the sides even when at f4)

* well, for me: swivel screen (yes-this-is-very-useful)


----------



## K-amps (Oct 22, 2012)

shtfmeister said:


> I know they are going to release an new 100-400 L. How do I know you ask?
> I just purchased a 70-300 L (it was between the 70-300 or 100-400) thats how I know the new 100-400 is coming



That works only 73% of the time... now if you had bought a 100-400L Mk. 1 , then we could be really sure...


----------



## tron (Oct 22, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> (in 2014?).


 (in 2015?) ;D .


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 22, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of improvements do you think the 5DIII needs?
> ...



would be nice but it doesn't seem to be their way for above xxD
there are some complaints about TSE and D700/D800, not sure how serious or whether that could be avoided 




> * non-crippled, faster sd controller - as it is sd is only good for jpeg backup and starting magic lantern



apparently that is just how their chip maker makes the interfaces and it wasn't any intentional crippling by marketing, maybe by the next round i'm sure, it will be different



> * replaceable viewing screens



would have been nice




> * well, for me: swivel screen (yes-this-is-very-useful)



could be useful


I think video is where they could've crippled it less, although ML is starting to fill in some of the gaps but better quality codecs, two crop modes, peaking, 100% zoom box live during filming, zebras, clean HDMI 1080p out, better histogram, etc. (ML does give better histogram and zebras and some degree of peaking already, not sure it will ever be able to give crop modes and who knows how far it can go with the codecs, etc.)


----------



## that1guyy (Oct 22, 2012)

Please be a 70D!


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 23, 2012)

that1guyy said:


> Please be a 70D!



Wouldn't you like a 80d much more? Also think of the upcoming 90d! Or just get a current dslr, all of these take excellent pictures in most conditions and start shooting


----------



## Bosman (Oct 23, 2012)

A 35 has to be one of them or Sigma will steal some of Canons purchases. I wonder which company releases it first. If its an 85LIII, I'll snap but only if it trumps the chroma resistance and weather seals else it really is not far from perfect. Just got the 85LII friday


----------



## Cryosphere (Oct 25, 2012)

I just noticed a recent press release by Canon USA

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon/newsroom?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e024806de14b

In there the only DSLR mentioned is 6D....



> Attendees will have the opportunity to "touch and try" Canon's latest imaging products including:
> 
> PowerShot digital cameras - the G15, S110, and SX50 HS - providing advanced features, greater focusing speed and multiple-shot speed in sophisticated, compact camera bodies
> EOS 6D Digital SLR camera, a versatile, mid-range full-frame camera with the durability and performance professionals require and the creative imaging options serious photographers crave
> ...



Before previous product announcements, normally there will be special invitations to certain privileged peoples, but I haven't heard of any recently. I wonder if the much hyped big megapixel camera will be unveiled in Photoplus, there seems to be no slot in schedule for launch, etc . I hope I am wrong....


----------



## Wrathwilde (Oct 25, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> I’ve also heard through the grapevine that Canon USA wasn’t all too happy with the EOS-3 with a 46.1mp sensor articles that popped up not too long ago.



Maybe they just weren't happy that you were calling their new baby a "Hoax hoax hoax".


----------



## stewy (Oct 25, 2012)

Hmmm... I've been waiting to hear something great, but I haven't heard anything as yet. Did photoplus not start already, or is it that Canon has nothing to show other than their already released and announced products and their 42% loss in profits? The 5D2 was a great camera when it came out, with the exception of the AF. The 5D3 fixed that, but costs more after four years later. The market has changed over four years. Where's my high resolution camera with great AF and dynamic range... even if the ISO is capped at 6400?


----------



## tron (Oct 25, 2012)

traveller said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve also heard through the grapevine that Canon USA wasn’t all too happy with the purported Photoshop’d EOS-3 with a 46.1mp sensor articles that popped up not too long ago. That in itself is quite interesting, as why would they care about something that isn’t real?
> ...


That's interesting! If true they will now have to work really hard to improve their sensor manufacturing processes ;D Of course this also means that Big Megapixel lovers will have to be patient, ... very patient :


----------

